# What did you break this 2013-2014 season?



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering who else broke things this season. Busted a hydro angle line this season. Knock on wood that's it. 

Anyone else care to share what they broke/how they broke it? 



I apologize if a thread like this has already been started.


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

So far my used western has been very good to me, just picked it up at the beginning of the season. Although I think the angle cylinders need rebuilt this off season.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Off the top of my head; one transmission, a few plow hoses, a spinner shaft on a salt spreader, and another spreader controller - not bad considering how much plowing we did. Had to spend quite a bit on tires, cutting edges, batteries and other misc. 'wear items,' though.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Me personally, nothing. Did have to replace DTR sensor on my truck. Now the guy I work for, plenty got broke. Angle hose on 8' Meyer, tranny in international, ran same international out of fuel, Spinner motor on swenson spreader, spinner shaft bearings on swenson spreader, chute on saltdogg spreader, rear bumper and bed on F 350, both driver's side doors on same F350 and glove box latch on F250. Think that's it.  Also tossed a few parking blocks of the top of parking garage. :laughing:

Just part of the fun.

Oh forget the worst break of all, the bank account. Dam seasonals :realmad:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lets see..not much. A shovel, a plow motor went on one truck, a fuel pump on another. Didn't break anything from use, more like lack of use. Oh...does a pushplate literally falling off from rust count?


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

Burned up the motor on my Ultramount, but it was party my fault. The battery terminal was shot and I kept running it to the point of melting the terminal, wires and prematurely wore out the motor. Other than that just a bunch of wear items; tires for both trucks, front hub bearings, two steering rods and two tie rods between both trucks, new front axle u joints on the 94, calipers on the 99, power steering pump 94, and water pump 99. All I can think of right now and most things needed to be done beginning of the season.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

2 wheel bearings, 1 U-Joint, 1 spindle, Destroyed rotor during right hub fiasco, other u-joint while other hub crumbled! Boss plow was fine! Haha. This thread made me laugh - oh and destroyed 2 customers for fun!


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

O boy where do I begin. New tranny and transfer case on one truck. Motor mount wheel bearings and some wiring on our dump truck. Two new spinners for salt dogg. New auger for the salt dog. Reason for new spinner and auger is my wonderful employes actually got the 2 yard dog to fall out of the back of my dump truck with it fully loaded and properly tied down with heavy duty ratchet straps. And that's why they all got fired Thumbs Up


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

new tranny few houses tires and the bank account


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

How do you guys break so much? I'm plowing with friggin half tons ffs


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

A frame from a sewer, I was going between 10 and 15 mph. I've been plowing the same lot for 5 years and nothing like this has happened before. This plow is beat to hell from the previous driver or so I was told.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Fuel Pump, Axle, U joint, Snow-blower belt, Wheel bearing, Not to bad but we are not done yet.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Shear pins, tailgate latch, cooling fan relay


----------



## House2Home (Feb 15, 2014)

My Big toe. Left my dogs out, municipality came by plowing the street and my dogs took off. I yelled, they didn't listen, so I got mad and kicked my shed door. Forgot I only had sneekers on. Whoops.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

Front brake pad seized allowing the caliper to over extend and blow apart. Upper and lower ball joints. U joints. Busted a frame. Cutting edge shattered ( still haven't found half of it) 1 Whelen vertex quit working (warranty)


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

Fixed and holding strong


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

My luck has been fairly good this year. First of all, some nit wit underbid me by $8000 or so to steal a seasonal contract from me. I am sooooooo glad he did that, Lol!!! On the mechanical side, I replaced an alternator, 2 front U joints, power steering pump, cutting edge and a few bolts here and there.

The worst thing though was when I shoved the plow under the truck. I was helping a buddy out doing a lot for him because his truck broke down. I was going 5mph and hit a patch of ice hidden under the snow. It sheared the driver side mounting bolt off, which in turn allowed the plow to twist sideways and go under. That one took a few hours to fix. Luckily, we have a machine shop!


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

Motor in the Meyer went 80$ on Ebay, just cracked the cutting edge on the Hiniker, tranny line went on the Cummins


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Snowblowers- broken choke levers, carbs gone bad, straight gas in one blower seized motor,broken pull start ropes,blizzard 810- bad pump, multiple welds to fix multiple problems, fisher mc- bad pump seal,flooded motor with hydro fluid, put on new pump and motor, Swenson utg spinner motor failed spent 1k on two new ones (1 for future use), gmc 4500- broken brake booster line,leaking tranny line,backed into dodge caravan 6700$,bad solenoid for dump bed. chevy 2500hd- worker backed into building-bent bumper,broken taillight dent in rear quarter, had to remove and reinstall the truckside blizzard mount after driving back to shop after pump failed(took some big hits,manhole covers etc) new bolts,remove snapped bolts.One door mat eaten by 2 stage, Wow, and I'm having a great year!payup


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

leigh;1766067 said:


> Snowblowers- broken choke levers, carbs gone bad, straight gas in one blower seized motor,broken pull start ropes,blizzard 810- bad pump, multiple welds to fix multiple problems, fisher mc- bad pump seal,flooded motor with hydro fluid, put on new pump and motor, Swenson utg spinner motor failed spent 1k on two new ones (1 for future use), gmc 4500- broken brake booster line,leaking tranny line,backed into dodge caravan 6700$,bad solenoid for dump bed. chevy 2500hd- worker backed into building-bent bumper,broken taillight dent in rear quarter, had to remove and reinstall the truckside blizzard mount after driving back to shop after pump failed(took some big hits,manhole covers etc) new bolts,remove snapped bolts.One door mat eaten by 2 stage, Wow, and I'm having a great year!payup


How do you like the swenson utg overall? We went with saltdogg utg after all the issues we have with our swenson v box.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

kimber750;1766088 said:


> How do you like the swenson utg overall? We went with saltdogg utg after all the issues we have with our swenson v box.


Solid as a rock.It's a heavier duty unit compared to saltdogg. It's the exact same unit as the hydro unit with the exception of electric motors.The auger motor has been bulletproof,it's out of the "weather. The weak link is the spinner motor, they heat up and cool down and suck water in over time.First motor lasted 4 years,had it rebuilt,rebuild lastet 2 years.Found a replacement motor for 350$ after paying 500$ on same motor,different source. Spinner motor is a Hannay oil truck hose reel motor. Big spinner, 18"


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Day Before Christmas I trashed my driverside bumper on the f350. Two weeks later I tore the fender flare on the passenger side all to pieces. Broke the windshield wiper on my brand new tractor, and the windshield latch to that also. I tipped my salt spreader over and bent the spinner shaft and broke the spinner off. Not to mention my guys broke my trailer, trailer lights and just about everything else on that trailer. Thank gosh we are having one of the best years in my 7 years of plowing.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

leigh;1766102 said:


> Solid as a rock.It's a heavier duty unit compared to saltdogg. It's the exact same unit as the hydro unit with the exception of electric motors.The auger motor has been bulletproof,it's out of the "weather. The weak link is the spinner motor, they heat up and cool down and suck water in over time.First motor lasted 4 years,had it rebuilt,rebuild lastet 2 years.Found a replacement motor for 350$ after paying 500$ on same motor,different source. Spinner motor is a Hannay oil truck hose reel motor. Big spinner, 18"


The saltdogg has been great so far. Have only had it for a little over a month. Only down side was no vibrator but we put a 200# vibrator on it to solve the bridging over the grate. Our swenson v box has been a nightmare. Can't fill it or it will jam. Have replaced both electric motors, spinner bearings and shaft. So we were a little gun shy on swenson when we started looking for a utg. But looking to add another dump truck for next year to replace the international with the swenson v box.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dented my tailgate because I backed into a mailbox in a white out. Replaced a drive motor in the skid steer and had to put new spinner bearings in the polycaster but other than that we've been pretty lucky.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

kimber750;1766166 said:


> The saltdogg has been great so far. Have only had it for a little over a month. Only down side was no vibrator but we put a 200# vibrator on it to solve the bridging over the grate. Our swenson v box has been a nightmare. Can't fill it or it will jam. Have replaced both electric motors, spinner bearings and shaft. So we were a little gun shy on swenson when we started looking for a utg. But looking to add another dump truck for next year to replace the international with the swenson v box.


Forgot to mention that the 6700$ of damage to the 2013 dodge caravan was caused when I backed my 18000 lb 4500 into it at a crawl! I hit it with the drivers side corner of the Swenson utg,you couldn't find a mark on it with a magnifying glass!


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I broke the bank buying salt, equipment, doing repairs and paying labor. Now I am collecting and breaking my clients banks! 

Been a busy winter here. Think we are at the 4th snowiest since before 1900!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I havent broke anything except a handicap sign that blew off my pass mirror. The truck is scratch and dented from the rear tailight to the front headlight.

Been rear ended three times too.

The MVP3 has been great, just sold off. Going to miss it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

road2damascus;1766235 said:


> Been a busy winter here. Think we are at the 4th snowiest since before 1900!


Busy here as well...not sure where it falls in the books though. Global warming my ass.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Been a super busy winter. Over 100 inches of snow so far. So far, the only thing broke on the plow was a hose fitting. Not the hose.. Had to weld 2 different fittings together to make one work and kept on plowing the storm.
Had to replace the salter motor. Replaced 1 set of guide sticks, Had to replace the rubbers on our wings twice. just plain worn out.. Left rear turn signal bulb on one truck And replaced wiper blades on 2 trucks 2 times..

Bob


----------



## ColliCut (Dec 22, 2013)

Several hitch pins on the plow, and the shift lever on my truck.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I have had a list of stupid failures. Mostly electrical.

Prestolite motor on the powerpack of the power tailgate on the 3/4 ton failed...in a parking lot... with the gate on the ground... $100 for a new old stock OEM motor. Worst part was, how do you get the truck home with the gate on the ground? My answer, two light duty ratchet straps holding it about 2-3" off the ground then idle it home...

The Fisher Speedcaster 7'-6" broke a fluid fitting, not the hose, the cast iron fitting split after plowing a really rough and rutted up parking lot that we hadn't done since 2007. $1.99 at Home Hardware had that one back up and running, cost more in oil than the part...

Skidsteer hasn't been able to start since the beginning of winter. Damn electrical... won't crank. (has a new battery and starter as well...)

Alternator belt on the '78. Twice. Really need a new belt setup for next year, probably dual belts will be the easiest. A lot of electrical load between the electric-over-hydraulic plow, electric Vbox salter, and the usual truck stuff. Once that belt starts to slip it is trash by the time you finish the lot you are in, so I kept tools to tighten it in the cab. Once in a while you start to hear a chirp so stop and tighten it! Blew the power steering belt off it one night too (it was probably at least 8 years old), fun to drive 12k lbs home with no power steering or power brakes... Oh and a signal light flasher went bad too, the used replacement I stuck in was also bad... good thing for duplicate spare parts, the next one worked. Hi-Lo beam floor switch also died, borrowed one from my stockpile of vintage Chevelle parts, direct fit.

A few random corrroded wires, none of them very old either. Annoying.

Power steering belt on the International. Whoever designed that tractor in England needs a severe beating, it has some of the stupidest engineering on it....ever! That tractor gets cursed at every time I have to work on it... as it features such gems as a split-sheave belt tensioning system (because these things never get old, right?) with no room for hands or tools... or the brilliant design of running the steering column thru a tunnel welded thru the center of the fuel tank!!! Like, WHY???? Or the age old 1.5V glow plug system with a 12V battery... positive grounds... etc etc.

Oh and the Sonoma randomly fried the ignition module in the distributor. Luckily I had a spare, but I think I damaged a plug wire turning the cap over in the cold as it now has a miserable misfire on startup and trips the SES light. Smoothes right out after about 10 seconds, so a tuneup can wait til spring I guess.

Silly, random stuff. Knock on wood, nothing major.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

2 ujoints and changed the fluid in the plow pump since it froze up


----------



## TheHammer (Nov 20, 2012)

I had a major repair I still need to complete. I was plowing my largest account and then my Rearview Mirror fell off! :laughing:

It laying on the floor along with all the empty Gatorade Bottles and coffee cups.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

F450 fender and bumper
Western 9' cutting edge
Western angle cylinder
Western angle hose
F350 fuel pump relay
6.0 head gaskets
3 sets of western headlights

Not bad considering the hours we have put in.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i broke a bunch of plow bulbs a glass plow light housing and lost a cutting edge and i broke my vent breather cap


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

My cousin had a backhoe stolen as well. Needs new glass and an switch. Damn hood rats.


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

Broken pump on one plow, broken angle ram on the same plow, blew an O ring on another plow, blown booster and master cylinder on one truck, blew tranny lines on another truck, new controller on one of the salt doggs, cracked and broken plastic housing that houses the spinner motor on the same salt dogg, broken driver side brake lights along with a dented bumper and rear quarter panel on one truck, wheel fell off on one of the snow blowers, and a dented bank account. Why do we do this again?


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Last week I had a loose wire get caught up in my front driveshaft and ripped out an entire harness and a vacuum line:



















All I know is that one of the wires was for my speedo. Other than that, the truck runs fine... It had ripped the wires out of the distributor also, so the truck wouldn't start. Luckily those just disconnected. Nothing broke, so once I plugged those back in the truck ran fine.

It also ripped out my wiper motor wire, of all things. But again, it didn't break the connector so I was able to plug that right back in also.

But as for the other dozen or so wires in that harness... Nooooooo idea...


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

rust finally got the best of my 98 chevy frame bent and I keep plowing and then it broke .looks like a hot dog now. I will get some pictures up soon .I thought I was going to get a break today but sprint called and needed a gravel road to a tower plowed .took me 6 tries to get to top over mile long ,steep and still cover in 6 inches of snow and a good 2 inches of ice under it .I almost chain up tires got turned around and got it done .now its time for a break .also lost snowex control, and bought a $1800 mailbox at medical mall .well it only cost 250.00 insurance got the rest. motor mount on the 98 chevy ,guy told me not to waste my time, frame was bent and almost rusted through .I still plowed with it another 50 hour or more before it went .I think I would still be using it if we didn't get all the rain on top of the 6 inch snow ,it was like pushing concreate all and all been a great year .now im  about to get flooded in ,creek is coming out of its banks, now I will have a day or two to look for good used truck lol


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

This should be required reading during the summer.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I neither can nor want to remember or list everything that has broken this year. 

The best is 3 trannies in 1 truck. The last 2 times it has been more or less stated that we are overworking the truck............a 550 with 3-4 tons of salt and a 8611. Strange this is, it's a '99 and we plowed with it for 2 seasons the same way and have had no problems. And my 450 is setup the same and hasn't had an issue. I know what's wrong, but since they don't want to dig into it, I will fix it and have it tested somewhere else. Not the tranny, they are warrantying that.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

racer47;1767512 said:


> rust finally got the best of my 98 chevy frame bent and I keep plowing and then it broke .looks like a hot dog now. I will get some pictures up soon .I thought I was going to get a break today but sprint called and needed a gravel road to a tower plowed .took me 6 tries to get to top over mile long ,steep and still cover in 6 inches of snow and a good 2 inches of ice under it .I almost chain up tires got turned around and got it done .now its time for a break .also lost snowex control, and bought a $1800 mailbox at medical mall .well it only cost 250.00 insurance got the rest. motor mount on the 98 chevy ,guy told me not to waste my time, frame was bent and almost rusted through .I still plowed with it another 50 hour or more before it went .I think I would still be using it if we didn't get all the rain on top of the 6 inch snow ,it was like pushing concreate all and all been a great year .now im about to get flooded in ,creek is coming out of its banks, now I will have a day or two to look for good used truck lol


Rust is a *****...


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Broke the outer 4" off of my xv cutting edge last storm. Intend to wait until trade in time next fall before putting new edges on.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

For you ford diesel tranny guys, if you have the coin, and want it fixed forever, google Brian's truck shop in Arkansas. Nuke proof. He encourages you to try and break it.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

2006Sierra1500;1767679 said:


> Rust is a *****...


Ouch, but 1998 is far too new for frame failure. Car washes and oil sprays are your friend IMO. I was losing the frame in the '78 but it was 25 years old already when I bought it (on ebay, frame sight unseen but the previous owner knew full well that the frame was bad because he had put some crude patches on it, then again he also caved in a door and took pictures from the other side so it didn't show, so that tells you what the guy's integrity is like). Since I had already put a new engine, stainless exhaust, and body n paint on the truck in the past few years we opted to back-half the truck, so now it is good for another 10-15 years (I hope). The funny part is, even with the crap frame the truck plowed for 9 years in my hands! After the back half was cut off, it crumbled in to pieces.... lol


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

derekbroerse;1767871 said:


> Ouch, but 1998 is far too new for frame failure. Car washes and oil sprays are your friend IMO. I was losing the frame in the '78 but it was 25 years old already when I bought it (on ebay, frame sight unseen but the previous owner knew full well that the frame was bad because he had put some crude patches on it, then again he also caved in a door and took pictures from the other side so it didn't show, so that tells you what the guy's integrity is like). Since I had already put a new engine, stainless exhaust, and body n paint on the truck in the past few years we opted to back-half the truck, so now it is good for another 10-15 years (I hope). The funny part is, even with the crap frame the truck plowed for 9 years in my hands! After the back half was cut off, it crumbled in to pieces.... lol


I just lost the frame on my 99, so I know how he feels.


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Might as well join in on the fun!

It has been a busy year and we have plowed 21 times vs our average 10!

-2006 Silverado:
1.) Bad power steering pump.
2.) Bad power steering hoses(all of them).
3.) Front brake lines(both sides).
4.) Right front air shock.
5.) Western plow lights are not working, the fuse used to last a couple of hours, now it just blows the instant I plug a new fuse in.
6.) Bent the heck out of my western pro plow salter(frame and spinner).

-M110 Tractor:
1.) Broke both of the side mirrors.
2.) Broke both of the top lights.
3.) Cracked the driver side rear fender well.
4.) Spun the drive shaft off the blower twice. Took 4 hours to get it back on the 2nd time!!!(Outside - during a storm).
5.) Broke the antenna.
6.) Broke the front and rear wiper fluid sprayers.

-Jeep:
1.) Can't keep the rear plow on properly without having to completely fabricate a new hitch from scratch.
2.) Broken tail light.


Misc:

1.) Broke 10 shovels
2.) Broke one blower
3.) In total the crew hit 4 houses. One garage door R & R and three gutter and facia repairs.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Jesus. Did you make any money after all that and expenses like fuel, pay, normal wear items and such?


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

After this thread opened up i was shamed to even post, expecting minus points on my ego. After reading all this i think my problems are minimal. Holy Cow, thank you lord


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

House2Home;1765714 said:


> My Big toe. Left my dogs out, municipality came by plowing the street and my dogs took off. I yelled, they didn't listen, so I got mad and kicked my shed door. Forgot I only had sneekers on. Whoops.


Haha reminds me of my dogs. I broke my toe kicking my dump trailer 10 yrs ago cause the door didn't close right. Always seams to be carma eh.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Where is Bird with his list?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

wow you guys got some hard times out there. Out of all the trucks we're running we've had the motor on the boss plow go (the motor was original which was 10 years old) and then we had one solenoid die which the mechanic wired wrong and fried our alternator and battery. Then the solenoid on the boss plow went out. Other than that nothing really big except our shoveling truck which is a 1994, the frame is beginning to go and then it wouldn't go into third gear... It ended up fixing itself and we haven't wanted to look at whats wrong!


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1768092 said:


> Jesus. Did you make any money after all that and expenses like fuel, pay, normal wear items and such?


I assume you were talking to me? Even though we are 100% seasonal contracts provider, we still made a good profit margin with 21 plows under our belt.

All in all, this is one of our best years with regards service "performance" and also for picking up new customers. This year has proven that we should be able to expand by leaps and bounds!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Blizzard1980;1768120 said:


> Where is Bird with his list?


He has been typing it up for the past few days.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Blizzard1980;1768120 said:


> Where is Bird with his list?


Ever hear of "war and peace" Birds epic will be, "war on parts"


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, some of you guys had quite a few break downs this season. At least it has been a good snowy season!

Keep the stories and pics coming. 

I was wondering when bird would be mentioned or post something. Haha


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Had animals chew up wires under the hood of my F250. Last storm things got wet under the hood...wipers stopped working, fan only works on high, and brake lights stay on even when truck is off. Filed a claim with insurance now waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

On my 2001 f350 7.3 belt tentionter, pulley, alternator. busted my driver tail light, dent on the driver side.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

One of the sidewalk crew, in the middle of winter,snow covered ground,actually stepped in dog crap and tracked it into the rear carpet of my personal truck which they were using. Still lingering, just lovely :angry:


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

leigh;1768455 said:


> One of the sidewalk crew, in the middle of winter,snow covered ground,actually stepped in dog crap and tracked it into the rear carpet of my personal truck which they were using. Still lingering, just lovely :angry:


:laughing: I'm sorry but what are the odds of that happening. Way to low to not find it funny.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Wiper motor on my 05 gmc and on the same truck snapped the grade eight bolts that hold the plow (blizzard 810)frame to the truck .


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

potskie;1768459 said:


> :laughing: I'm sorry but what are the odds of that happening. Way to low to not find it funny.


My wife loaned out our "little green genie" carpet/upholstery vacuum,getting it back today,then I'll stick my nose back there and "freshen" things up!


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Transmission, rear end, sander, fishstik, hydraulic line, plow motor, rear view mirror, taillight, 2 shovels and a pinky toe. It was a pretty good season


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Everything... worst year by far..

1 truck accident... lost plow and spreader and lots of random damage to truck.
4 major plow damages, main beams of plow mainly, one looked rusted, likely damage from prior that finally gave way.
3 Salt spreaders are down including one tailgate spreader.... idiots backed into stuff and snow banks... even our 4 yard salt dogg is down with damaged auger and spinner motor/assembly... may have this back up after over two weeks finally soon.
Trucks, although all trucks checked in fall.... four months later and daily use nearly, failed parking brakes, backing plates, drive shaft carrier bearings, rotors worn down to squat after slide pins seized on two calipers in back of two trucks, pads gone, down to metal on rotor, body lights on two f550s not working, reverse lights out on another, HID light kits "yeah the ddm tuning cheap AZZ made in china junk" on all our trucks, half have had bad ballasts or wiring... saltdogg salt spreader harnesses failing on four trucks faster than flies...

Been a tough year, in NJ its never a non stop job for snow except this year.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

After 20 years we called it quits with our 1993 chevy truck. it was only used for shoveling in the winter but man did that thing take a beating. She went 216,000 miles. Now gotta figure out what the shoveling crew will use now! honestly im just hoping i dont have to send them out again this year.


----------



## alcoman50 (Oct 26, 2010)

My buddy has about 40 accounts he services. Brand new Ram 3500 with a brand new Western Wide Out on it. Was driving on a secondary road to clear a customers driveway. In the fall there had been a water main break about 200 feet down the secondary road which was repaired and backfilled only. Well the fill settled. Causing a dip in the road. He was traveling about 20 mph in a 30 zone. Hit the dip and his plow bounced up and back down hard. Snapped the chain on one side and the U-bolt on the other. Had to strap it up and head back to barn to replace it. The dip was all filled with snow. He crawls thru there now.


----------

